# All Slavic languages: I wouldn't like to be in his shoes.



## Encolpius

Hello, what word for shoes do you use in your language? Skin? Place? Thanks. 

*Czech*: Nechtěl bych být v jeho *kůži*. (I think it is from German << nicht in seiner *Haut *stecken)


----------



## cHr0mChIk

In Serbian we use both skin and shoes (koža / cipele).


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Slovak:


> *Aktívne počúvanie* je spôsob počúvania charakteristický týmito prejavmi: (...)
> • počúvajúci myslí na to, o čom hovorí rozprávajúci a snaží sa tomu rozumieť, ako keby bol *v jeho koži*. (oskole.sk);
> Poviem vám, nechcela by som *byť v jeho koži*. (mojakomunita.sk)


----------



## Saley

In *Russian* both ‘place’ and ‘skin’ are used:

_Я бы не хотел оказаться на его *месте*._
_Я бы не хотел побывать в его *шкуре*._
In other contexts the word _шкура_ usually refers to animal skin (pelt), while the ordinary word for human skin is _кожа_.


----------



## jasio

In Polish all variants are possible, at least regionally:

Nie chciałbym być / znaleźć się w jego skórze (skin)

Nie chciałbym być / znaleźć się w jego położeniu (place / state)

Nie chciałbym być / znaleźć się na jego miejscu (place)

Nie chciałbym być w jego butach (shoes)
There are some nuances between them, for example "skóra" (skin) is used primarily in case of really painful or unpleasant situations. Interestingly, albeit I have an impression that "buty" are the rarest in this context and to me using them sounds a bit exotic (though understandable), they are used in another idiom of an oposite direction: "spróbuj wejść w jego buty" ("try to walk in his shoes"), ie. try to (really) understand someone's situation and reasoning, think, what you would do being him.


----------



## cHr0mChIk

I just realized I haven't given sentences for SR/CRO:

Ne bih hteo/htio biti (or "naći se") na njegovom mestu/položaju. (place)
Ne bih hteo/htio biti (-||-) u njegovoj koži. (skin)
Ne bih hteo/htio biti (-||-) u njegovim cipelama. (shoes)


----------



## Jason_2_toi

This is what Google Translate returned for Bulgarian


Не искам да съм в кожата му

Can anyone please confirm?


----------



## tyhryk

Ukrainian versions: 1) Я б не хотів/хотіла опинитись на його місці. 2) Я б не хотів/хотіла побувати в його шкірі.


----------



## Dancequeen

Jason_2_toi said:


> This is what Google Translate returned for Bulgarian
> 
> 
> Не искам да съм в кожата му
> 
> Can anyone please confirm?



We simply say "Не искам да съм на негово място"


----------

